# URGENT - Ambrose has large lump on wing that has burst



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Please help. I just noticed a speck of blood on the wall next to Ambrose's crate. I took him out and found a ruffled area of feathers with some dried blood. I ran a bowl of warm water as I was convinced it was a puncture wound from Friday's disaster ( will explain in a bit) . But once I bathed it it became apparent that it was a large lump, the size of half a grape, in the flesh between the body and the wing. It looks like a purple blood blister under the skin, but the top half appears to have ruptured, liked a cracked egg. Revealing thick blackish material ( not fluid, more like solid jelly). There is also fresh blood around the growth. I have bathed the growth and surrounding area with warm water and dilute hibiscrub, followed by a flush using very dilute iodine using a syringe. It does seem to cause him a little discomfort when i examine it. What next ? I have some synulox here courtesy of Cynthia, and also some Baytril injc ( for my dog). I was convinced that this was a puncture wound as on Friday my Dad arrived and let the dachshunds out of the crate just as I went to put Ambrose away from the kitchen. Louie ran at him and pulled out 2 tails feathers. I was devastated ( I was so angry I really shouted at my Dad). But I checked Ambrose over so carefully once he was calm and I found no evidence of any wound, no blood anywhere. And this is right between the join of the wing, so would not ahave been any easy spot for Louie to nip . It truly looks like a growth, like a horrible melanoma or something. Please advise. I am so upset, as he was going to be travelling to his new home this Sunday coming - to live with a companion pigeon.
Caroline


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are some photos , they are not great quality - but if it helps, the growth looks identical to the ones of the thread about Goliath _ Paratyphoid Blood Tumours ? 
http://dailydachshunddiary.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/urgent-photos-of-ambrose-wing-injury.html


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

lucky that the dachshunds didn't do worse, i know how that is!


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally - The more I read about paratyphoid, the more depressed I am.. Ambrose often stands on just one leg .
I posted a couple of weeks ago about his neck twisting possibly being paratyphoid not pmv, but the conclusion was it was symptoms of his stress . Now I think I amy have missed something crucial, should Ambrose have been being treated with an antibiotic? And will my vet give that to me I have not registered him as I understood that as we was suspected pmv he would likely be out to sleep.
I am so angry with myself - poor Ambrose.


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Photos

http://dailydachshunddiary.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/urgent-photos-of-ambrose-wing-injury.html


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Paratyphoid lesions/boils occur on the wing joints.

It is more likely to be a blood wart or an abscess due to a previously un-noticed injury.

Have a look at the responses on this thread first:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=30046&highlight=tumors+pigeons


----------



## Harlean (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi John -
Have just looked at the thread and tt does look identical to the growths Goliath had in the pictures - It is bleeding but is mainly made of thick black hard stuff. His poops are brighter green and a bit more watery today. How should I treat the lump that is bleeding and should i be giving him an antibiotic? I have Baytril 2.5 ml inj / Synulox from Cynthia and Doxy from Cynthia. I am a nurse, no expert on pigeons as you know John, but I have to say , it does not look like an abcess, and the stuff coming out does not look like pus? 
Caroline


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Caroline, if you read the *whole thread on Goliath* you will find that he didn't have a paratyphoid tumour. *It was a blood wart!* also known as a temporary tumour or atypical pox.

BTW, standing on one leg is completely normal for pigeons, he wouldn't do it if he had paratyphoid.

Cynthia


----------

